# Rockets cut Pops Mensah-Bonsu



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Rockets will cut Pops Mensah-Bonsu. Save luxury tax money, if the Rockets don't get under, and adds roster spot. Still, seems odd.





> W/ moves, Rocket have roster spot open. Sorry, no trade close. Wanted spot open for fill-in if needed. Brooks turned ankle Tues. a reminder.


why?,They can cut him when they really need to get another player.


http://twitter.com/Jonathan_Feigen


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Rockets cut Pops Mensah-Bonsu.*

Poor Pops.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets cut Pops Mensah-Bonsu.*

Hmm weird move. The only reason I can think of is cutting him before his contract is guaranteed. I dont know what the deadline for that is though. If that's the case though, why even keep him after training camp then? 

That, or this is a cut to make room for some kind of move?


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Rockets cut Pops Mensah-Bonsu.*

Blah. I really thought he'd be able to carve out a role on this team. Let's get Conroy back


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Ill miss him


----------

